# when marriages go bad...take cover



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

For every happy marriage I see in Thailand, there’s another one that’s going down the tubes. I guess marriage success is only about 50 per cent in many countries now, but in Thailand it seems the fallout from broken relationships can be a bit more dramatic. 
I found this feature on marriage and divorce in Thailand and it’s pretty scary reading. It’s obviously the exception rather than the rule, but it shows to what extremes some people will go when it comes to getting money. 
Some poor guy spent his life savings on a home (which obviously was in his wife’s name) and as soon as the cash was gone, she kicked him out and went back to her Thai boyfriend. And when the farang wouldn’t move out, they arranged to have him killed! Not the smartest move, as they were caught immediately, but does make you wonder how many marriages are based more on lucre than love.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

50% of marriages fall into a divorce and the other 25-35% are just room mates and in misery. The other 10% are just there and settle into a meningless relationship and the rest are living happily ever after. JW


----------



## dextersp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Check out the Stickman blog about Thai relationship stories.


----------



## Andrew Hicks (Jan 16, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> 50% of marriages fall into a divorce and the other 25-35% are just room mates and in misery. The other 10% are just there and settle into a meningless relationship and the rest are living happily ever after. JW


Marriages fail everywhere in the world and in extreme cases knives are drawn.

Cross-cultural relationships are of course more difficult but the obvious precaution for the farang is not to let go more of his assets than he can reasonably afford to lose. Of course he must provide, but it's not a good sign if she demands everything.

There are many more positive stories to be told, including mine. (So far, so good at least!)

Andrew


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Agreed what i stated was not about divorce rate in Thailand but in most western countries. JW


----------

